# R.I.P Hollie xxx



## happygillie34 (Apr 11, 2011)

Its been 8 weeks this tuesday since our wee Angel Hollie died and went 2 the Rainbow Bridge. We love and miss u loads sweetheart xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So soory for you loss! can i ask what animal was your baby? welcome


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss, run free at the bridge Hollie till your humans find you again xx


----------



## happygillie34 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hollie was a Rough Collie dog. (just like Lassie) xxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry Hun! i have just seen your stunning girl! so sorry HUGS!


----------



## happygillie34 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank u so much thedogsmother. hollie will never b 4gotten xxxx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi 
Can understand your pain as we lost our dog Lulu,14 weeks ago and we miss her so much.
Have sent you a P.M 
Thinking of you
Maureen


----------

